# Swobo folsom



## unite1315 (Jul 15, 2007)

hey,
im currently out for a new work bike to ride in the fall/winter.
what do you think about the Swobo folsom?
my lbs has it with a disc brake on the rear wheel instead of a coaster brake.
it would be fitted with road tires until it starts to snow.
its down to this one or a fixed/ss build, im not sure as of now.

thanks for the help!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

While I much prefer riding fixed, the Swobo looks like a good enough deal, and you could more easily run studded tires, fenders, whatever you need on it to get you through the winter. I don't know what I think about only riding with one rear disc, however-- especially in snow or ice. If you deal with very nasty winters, something more like a SS mtn bike might be a better choice.



unite1315 said:


> hey,
> im currently out for a new work bike to ride in the fall/winter.
> what do you think about the Swobo folsom?
> my lbs has it with a disc brake on the rear wheel instead of a coaster brake.
> ...


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

unite1315 said:


> hey,
> im currently out for a new work bike to ride in the fall/winter.
> what do you think about the Swobo folsom?
> my lbs has it with a disc brake on the rear wheel instead of a coaster brake.
> ...


I rode a Folsom a couple of weeks ago, and it's a very fun bike. Definitely a derby-worthy ride. It didn't look to be disc-compatible to me, but I didn't really check for that. My main gripe was that the rims are single-wall construction - I couldn't live with that -- and as it sits, it's a bit undergeared for commuting, unless you live somewhere hilly, but that's an easy fix.

26" wheels are good for a lot of things, but if I were building a commuter I'd definitely go 700c or 29er.

The Redline Monocog 29er, for example, is disc-compatible, has big wheels, and only cost $475. With a tire change, it might be better suited for your purposes.

The Folsom is definitely a cool bike, with the battleship grey paint and the gusset, but I think of it as more of a play bike than anything really serious.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the folsom - and the cortez, too. swobo is real easy to do business with. They're a good outfit.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

RoyIII said:


> I like the folsom - and the cortez, too.


Sanchez, right?


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

oops! maybe that's why I never bought one!


----------



## unite1315 (Jul 15, 2007)

oops, i made a mistake when wrote this...
i went into my lbs and tried it out this time, it was actually a swobo otis (3spd with dual disc brakes), and im trying the folsom soon, which as far as i know does NOT take any other brakes than the coaster brake which means id have to make it a Fixed gear - id also change the gearing too.

i also tried out a 29 which from what i can tell by pictures is the Redline Monocog. it was a nice ride considering i ride a stiff old steel ss frame usually.

my lbs also had the sanchez which makes me wonder if i should keep a track frame or go with a 26/29. i cant say that it wasnt nice to be sitting on a bike rather than being forward by the handlebars.

so in other words, even if putting wider/studded tires on a 700cc wheel isnt as good as going to a 26 or 29 bike with wider wheels, should i move on or stay with a 700cc bike? aside from the folsom/otis, most 26ers are expensive and a 29 is somewhat more to have to deal with everyday. im really clueless right now to tell you the truth...


----------

